# Off-Shore Structure



## Haitham MagdyArif (23 يونيو 2008)

Off - Shore Structure 
موضوع لكل من هو مهتم بهندسة منصات البترول
:5::5::15::15::5::5:


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 يونيو 2008)

موضوع فوق الممتاز اخى هيثم ... ومشكور اخى وننتظر منك المزيد :7:


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 يونيو 2008)

يثبت الموضوع لفتره
المشرف


----------



## محمودصابر (29 يونيو 2008)

فى الحقبقة موضوع اكثر من رائع ارجو الاستكمالز


----------



## gadoo20042004 (1 يوليو 2008)

مشكور و جارى التحميل


----------



## أمير البحر (17 يوليو 2008)

مشكور حبيب القلب


----------



## virtualknight (17 يوليو 2008)

جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم


----------



## Bassoom (17 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر

دى محاضرات دكتورة هبة من قسم الهندسة البحرية جامعة الأسكندرية

يا جماعة اللى عنده المحاضرات كاملة ياريت يرفعها ينوبه ثواب


----------



## راعي عدن (23 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور أخي وما قصرت ,و يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## احمد ياسمين (30 يوليو 2008)

كل المحبة و الشكر للك


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 نوفمبر 2009)

يرفع للافاده
*******************


----------

